# 4.2 Star PAX!!



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Last night I got a Ping and saw passanger's rating was 4.2 lol
I'll try to screen capture it next time
I just stared at her rating for whole 15 second making sure my eyesight is correct and what I'm seeing is the actual correct number.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Your chicken and waffle pic looks delicious now I'm hungry. But you must be a little new because I've seen 5 to 10 pax with 3.* ratings. Usually it involves throw up and few other bad rides.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Your chicken and waffle pic looks delicious now I'm hungry. But you must be a little new because I've seen 5 to 10 pax with 3.* ratings. Usually it involves throw up and few other bad rides.


Oh boy....don't want to see that happends. So Uber just put up the passanger rating system for comfort the drivers but not really damaging thier business reputation. That's really clever!!! (no sarcasm just amazed)


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

On top of that if a pax complains to Uber enough they will reset the pax rating to 5 stars.


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

flameoff said:


> Last night I got a Ping and saw passanger's rating was 4.2 lol
> I'll try to screen capture it next time
> I just stared at her rating for whole 15 second making sure my eyesight is correct and what I'm seeing is the actual correct number.


I've had pax with ratings as low as 1.5. I don't think the pax rating matters much.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Adbam said:


> On top of that if a pax complains to Uber enough they will reset the pax rating to 5 stars.


Now that's really sicks!!!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have had a one and one-point-five or two.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pax ratings dont matter. at all. as long as they are paying for rides, they will ride until rating is 1.02


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> pax ratings dont matter. at all. as long as they are paying for rides, they will ride until rating is 1.02


I always thought rating matters to the PAX as well....another shocking truth smh


----------



## Peterson (Jul 9, 2015)

Yesterday I got a pax - half drunk lady, with rating 3.6. She told now she lows Uber since her driver license suspended for 5 years. Ride was ok. I got 1* rating between other 5*s and I almost sure its from her.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

flameoff said:


> Last night I got a Ping and saw passanger's rating was 4.2 lol
> I'll try to screen capture it next time
> I just stared at her rating for whole 15 second making sure my eyesight is correct and what I'm seeing is the actual correct number.


lol, i have seen pax with 3.5. i decided to pick her up just for curiosity. she turned out to be ok, only brought food in the car, and sat quietly the whole time.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> lol, i have seen pax with 3.5. i decided to pick her up just for curiosity. she turned out to be ok, only brought food in the car, and sat quietly the whole time.


Yeah, I've done a few 3s before. Only day time though...


----------



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

I saw a 3 the other day, and I stared in awe as I watched the blue timer ping away.


----------

